# جدوى انشاء مصنع مياه معبأه؟؟



## م/خالد (29 أكتوبر 2008)

اخواني المهندسين الاعزاء 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته...
هل من الممكن احد يفيدني عن دراسة جدوى لمصنع مياه معبأه؟؟ 
وياليت من الاخوة المهندسين الذين يشتغلون او سبق وان عملوا في مصنع مياه يفيدونا بتجاربهم في هذا المجال هل هو مجدي ام لا؟؟ وماهي الصعوبات والعوائق التي قابلتهم؟؟

شاكر للجميع مداخلاتهم وارائهم :56:


----------



## وضاحة (29 أكتوبر 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله تعالى وبركاته
والله يا اخي الكريم انا ايضا لدي نفس السؤال فأرجو من ذوي الخبرة المساعدة
جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## م/خالد (1 نوفمبر 2008)

للرفع للفائدة


----------



## حسين مخلوف (1 نوفمبر 2008)

*Bottling Drinking Water Plant STUDY*

For information related to bottling drinking water plant STUDY
Please contact me at

Thanks​


----------



## حسين مخلوف (1 نوفمبر 2008)

(أرجو عدم وضع وسائل أتصال لمخالفتها القوانين ............ المشرف مهندس المحبة)


----------



## محمود كمياء (17 فبراير 2010)

up


----------



## kadhim ali (17 فبراير 2010)

الاخ اجيبك على هذا السؤال بمايلي
مصانع تعبئة المياه بسيطة ولا تحتاج الى تقنية عالية متوفرة في الاسواق وخصوصا الصيني منها
ولكن الصعوبه في انتاج مياه التعبئه الصالحة للشرب فهي تعتمد على نوعية المياه المعالجة وهذا موضوع كبير واعتقد في المنتدى طرق مختلفة للمعالجة 
اما التعبئه فهناك خط التعبئه وهو يعتمد على المستفيد اعني تشغلية اتومتيك او شبه اتوماتيك او يدوي وعلى الكمية المراد تعبئتها وكذلك طباعة الاوراق ((lable)) ولصقها ايضا تتم بطريقة اتوكاتيكية او يدوية والسداد للقنينية وطابعه الصلاحية واخيرا الشرنك (( تغيفها بالبلاستك وتمريريها على وحدات تسخين هيترات كهربائية)) ومن ثم تغليفها بالكارتون النهائي وهذه انت تطلبها ان كانت اتوماتيك او يدوي ((ولو اغلب المصانع في عالمنا العربي تعتمد على العمالة اي التغليف ولصق اليبلات اليدوي)) 
اما القنينية فهي ستاندرات عالمية اما ان تشتري الانبوله وترسلها الى ماكنة قولبه حسب الرغبة او تشتري الانبوله من شركات البلاستك وكذلك ماكنة القولبة بالهواء الحار وفيها تشكل نوع القالب الذي تريدة من القنينية وهذه ايضا ستاندرات عالمية والثانيه اعتقد ذي جدوى غير نافعة الافضل ترسلها الى مصنع قولبه او انك تدرس عروض قولبة خارج مشروعك او تشتري جهاز القولبه وانت تشكلها في داخل المشروع
اما الانبوله او النبوبه فاعتقد تشتريها من شركات متخصصة افضل لك من تصنيعها
كاظم علي


----------



## قدو (11 مارس 2010)

السلام عليكم


----------



## راعي الشهباء (18 مايو 2011)

اذا ممكن الافاده عن الشركات التي تقوم بتركيب الات مصنع المياه المعبأه مع الشكر


----------



## abue tycer (18 مايو 2011)

متطلبات المشروع
1 - محطة تحلية مياه
2 - نظام التعقيم بالأوزون
3 - ماكينة نفخ العبوات لجميع الاحجام وتتألف من 3 مكائن لتحديد الصنف المراد نفخه مثل الكاسات و القناني وحسب المقاسات الثلاثه وهي 300/600/1500 مل لتر
4 - ماكينة تعبئة للصنف المراد تعبئته للأصناف التي تم نفخها لديكم أو التي ترغبون بشرائها وتعبئتها
5 - ماكينه لطباعة التاريخ
6 -ماكينة للستكر الدائري حول العبوة
7 - ماكينة التغليف للعبوات المراد تغليفها
8 - خطوط السير
9 - خزانات للمياه الحالي والمياه المالح
10 - مختر تحليل
- مشروع المياه يبدأ من 50 ألف دولار وحتى 9 مليون دولار


----------



## abue tycer (18 مايو 2011)

*العناصر الاساسية لأنشاء معامل تعبئة المياه*

العناصر الاساسية لأنشاء معامل تعبئة المياه: 
أنشاء مصنع تعبئة المياه تستند على امور أساسية، ومن ابرزها ( المصدر المائي ،الشركة ، السوق ) ولكل منها خصوصياتها وانواعها المتنوعية وتتحكم الواحدة عن الاخرى ، ونبين ادناه اهم الخصوصيات التي تتطلب توفيرها لغرض أنشاء مصنع تعبئة المياه: 
الماء: تعتبر الماء المصدر الاساسي التي تتحكم على اختيار حجم وطاقة الشركة التي تستعمل تلك المصدر المائي للتعبئة . يمكن الاعتماد على المياه السطحية ( مياه عيون البنابيع الطبيعية أو الانهار) او المياه الجوفية( الآبار ومنها الابار الارتوازية) .يجب ان تتوفر فيها المواصفات المناسبة لآستخدامها كمصدر لتعبئة المياه ومنها الخصوصيات الفيزيائية والكيميائية ، اضافة الى طاقة انتاج المصدر المائي الذي يمكن الاعتماد عليه كمصدر ثابت في أنشاء مشروع تعبئة المياه بالقرب من موقع المصدر المائي. 
يوجد جدول عالمي عام موثوق من قبل الاتحاد العالمي لشركات تعبئة المياه ومن قبل منظمة الصحة العالمية ، مبينا فيها خصوصيات الفيزيائية والكيمياوية للمياه الصالحة استخدامها كمصدر لتعبئة المياه ،وعليه يجب ات تتوفر تلك المواصفات عند اختيار المصدر المائي، ونادرا ما تتوفر تلك الشروط في المصدر المائي بسبب قلة اوكثرة نسبة هذا العنصر او ذاك فيها ، وتستخدم في مثل تلك الحالات طرق كيميائية خاصة لتصحيح النسب الى حدود النسب المطلوبة. يجب ان تكون موقع المصدر المائي بعيدة من مصادر التلوث وسيتم حمايتها بعد اختيار الموقع بشكل يؤمن سلامة المصدر من اية مخاطر . 
طاقة الانتاج الطبيعي (كمية) للمصدر المائي تختلف من موقع الى آخر وتتذبذب طاقتها احيانا خلال فصول السنة، وعليه يجب الاعتماد على الطاقة الادنى أثناء اختيار الموقع وانشاء مشروع ذات طاقة انتاجية لا تزيد عن الحد الادنى لطاقة المصدر المائي. هناك مصادر مائية تنتج مابين (اقل من لتر في الثانية والى آلآف اللترات في الثانية )، كما يوجد انواع متنوعة من الشركات من حيث طاقة الانتاج ،تتراوح ما بين ( 500 قنينة في الساعة )والى اكثر من (32000 قنينةفي الساعة)، ومن هذا المنطلق ،هناك علاقة بين مصدر المصدر المائي الطبيعي الصالح استعماله لمصدر لتعبئة المياة وبين اختيار نوع الشركة (طاقة الانتاج) الذي سيعتمد على تلك المصدر المائي، وفي كل الاحوال يجب ان تكون طاقة اانتاج الشركة اقل من الطاقةالادنى للمصدر المائي من اجل تامين ادامة الانتاج وتلافي المخاطر التي ستؤدي الى عرقلة ( انخفاض) طاقة انتاج الشركة . 
يوجد هناك عناصر اخرى تلعب الدور المهم في اختيار موقع الشركة،ومنها ( موقع المصدر المائي،المناخ ، واالمسافة، الايدي العاملة وغيرها من العناصر المهمة)التي تتحكم عليها الجدوى الاقتصادي للمشروع ، يفضل ان يكون موقع المصدر المائي طبيعي وتقع على موقع مطل على موقع الشركة لكي تجري المياه بشكل طبيعي عبر انبوب نقل المياه الذي يربط موقع المصدر المائي بموقع المشروع من دون الحاجة الى قوة ميكانيكية لدفع وسحب المياء من المصدر الى موقع الشركة، أضافة الى اختيار موقع للشركة قريبة من المصدر المائي، يحيث لا يزيد المسافة عن عددة كليومترات بين مصدر الماء وموقع الشركة، وفي حالة أختيار مصادر المياه الجوفية مثلا ، يفضل اختيار ( الابار الارتوازية) التي تخرج( تتدفق) الماء على سطح الارض بشكل طبيعي ، هذا ما يقلل من كلفة المصاريف ومن حماية المصدر وربطها بموقع الشركة، وهنا سيتم اختيار موقع الشركة بالقرب من البئر ( الابار الارتوازية) بحيت يجري ( ينقل ) الماء بشكل طبيعي من البئر الارتوازي الى موقع المصنع دون الحاجة الى طاقة ميكانيكية لسحب ودفع الماء من المصدر الى موقع المصنع. ​


----------



## medhatzaki (6 سبتمبر 2011)

رائع...مشكورين..وفى انتظار المزيد..............


----------



## كيرو عبده (25 سبتمبر 2011)

شكرا على المجهود


----------

